# I changed my mind.



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Good morning!

I changed my mind about doing the Noe Valley sweater for Katie. I think it will swallow her whole for several years before she actually fits it. So I decided to hold off on that pattern until she is in her teens and I actually know what size to make her with the yarn that the pattern calls for. I don't think that I could successfully adapt the pattern to fit her now.

I have looked the internet over for a nice cardigan instead. I found one that I really like and that looks easy enough without complicated stitch patterns. It is called Drift and Nora Gaughan designed it. Here is the link to the free pattern:

http://www.berroco.com/sites/default/files/downloads/patterns/Berroco_FreePattern_Drift_v2.pdf

I think she will love this sweater and be able to wear it for several years!


----------



## laceylinda (Aug 17, 2012)

That is lovely. Thanks for the link. One to put on the ever growing to-do list!


----------



## KnitWit 54 (Oct 28, 2012)

Ooh! That is absolutely gorgeous as well as timeless. I think that will have to go on my list too.


----------



## pommom2 (Jul 9, 2012)

It's a lovely sweater. But I am just curious, it sounds like Katie is still a child and this is an adult pattern. Will it fit her and do you think it is a style a young girl would like?


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern. Isn't that still way too big for her? Are you not able to find a pattern in her size that your like?


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Oooh wow! Thank you. That is gorgeous!


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

That is just a perfect sweater...timeless, and will go with or over anything. Thx so much for the link. Gorgeous color, too!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

I have that on my list, too. You'll have to post a photo when you finish it.


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very nice sweater.


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

What a beautiful sweater and the colour used in the picture really makes it "pop"


----------



## 8Linda (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful pattern, thanks. Hope the sweater will fit.


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Just gorgeous. I think I may have at one time considered this pattern. I'll have to check.


----------



## ptspraker (Apr 13, 2012)

That is a beauty. I had to print the pattern to go with my other thousands. lol


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Really pretty, thanks for sharing


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I am making the small size because she is already a 10/12 even though she's only 8 years old. When she was 4, I made her a sweater to wear until she was 8 and she has outgrown it now. It was a cardigan too. I know this sweater will be big on her right now but she loves big sweaters. She loves wrapping herself in one and getting "snuggly" warm when it is chilly outside. She still tries to wear the original cardigan I made for her when she was 4. I have yet to find a cardigan for a child that I like and want to make. I haven't found any that really speak to me like this one does. My only issue is finding the Berroco Vintage yarn in dewberry or blush. I am looking for a sale and so far I have yet to find one. I need 6 hanks of either colorway to make this sweater, and it looks like I am going to be buying it somewhere. I have Vintage in my stash for a sweater for me, and I just caked a hank of it to see how the swatch looks when I am done. My colorway is a steely charcoal gray, which would not be a color for Katie. I plan to undo the swatch once I am done with it so that I will have enough yarn to complete the sweater I want to make for myself.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

pommom2 said:


> It's a lovely sweater. But I am just curious, it sounds like Katie is still a child and this is an adult pattern. Will it fit her and do you think it is a style a young girl would like?


I do think she will love it because none of her friends will have one like it. It is a timeless sweater and it will hopefully fit her for many years as she grows into it.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

When you are casting on to do a swatch do you count the cast on row as the first right side row or is it the row that you do from the cast on that is row #1, and the right side. This pattern calls for the first row to be a right side row and I am confused about which side is which. I also want to know if I am trying to get gauge and it says to do a Stockinette and double moss stitch to get gauge does that mean that I do 2 swatches? The pattern also calls for a swatch to be done in the 2nd pattern stitch too, so does that mean 3 swatches? Your help is greatly appreciated!!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Gorgeous sweater pattern. Thank you for the link.


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Thanks for this link.

Always do swatches at least 6 in or 15 cms square. Then measure the number of stitches required to get a centre 4 in/ 10 cm square. I think it does mean you'll have to do 3. Cast on and cast off rows measure differently as do edge stitches in my experience.


----------



## Charlotte80 (Jan 24, 2011)

That is a lovely Cardigan. Thank you for sharing the Link.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

smasha12 said:


> Thanks for this link.
> 
> Always do swatches at least 6 in or 15 cms square. Then measure the number of stitches required to get a centre 4 in/ 10 cm square. I think it does mean you'll have to do 3. Cast on and cast off rows measure differently as do edge stitches in my experience.


Oh well, I better get after it then! I was hoping that I wouldn't have to do more than 1 swatch. I want to get started on this sweater cause it is going to take me a while to finish it.

I also need to order the yarn and wait for it to get here. None of the acrylic that I have works well and the stitch definition of the DK is horrible. I am test driving Berroco Vintage in a charcoal gray to see how it knits up, but I have to have the Blush or the Dewberry colorway. I really like the blush colorway.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you; it's a pretty cardigan.


----------



## Fidra (Nov 11, 2013)

Beautiful pattern, thank you for the link!


----------



## smasha12 (Oct 27, 2012)

Blush is lovely for a young girl. I think the Dewberry is a more adult colour. But maybe you'd like to ask her.


----------



## kdanielewicz (Feb 24, 2011)

Thank you for the link. It is a beautiful cardigan.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

I found the dewberry on Little Knits so I think I will order it from there. The price is right too. They don't have the blush. Loveknitting.com has that colorway for a reasonable price. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

KnitWit 54 said:


> Ooh! That is absolutely gorgeous as well as timeless. I think that will have to go on my list too.


----------



## deexer (Sep 25, 2012)

I would love to do that but I have never made anything that you needed to fit. Very pretty.


----------



## slmhuffman (Apr 15, 2015)

That is a beautiful sweater pattern and it's free! Two combinations that I like. Thanks for posting the link. I am sure Katie will love her sweater.


----------



## vovotitus (Sep 5, 2015)

oh this cardigan is a keeper thanks for the link


----------



## eppe (Feb 14, 2014)

thanks for the link


----------



## SusaBelle43 (Feb 6, 2017)

I am smiling at your "easy "pattern as I have never had the Courage to try a wearable. And all the comments are from ladies who are popping it on their to do lists. Plain to see that I've either got to get some guts LOL or just ignore this beautiful sweater pattern ....I am so chickennnnn.....


----------



## LadyBecket (Jun 26, 2012)

Gorgeous!! Thank you for the pattern link!!!


----------



## just4brown (Jul 21, 2014)

Lovely design and can be worn with anything. I have printed it out for a to do project. Thanks.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Lovely sweater! I can't wait to see your version.


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

That is a gorgeous pattern. Should be perfect for Katie.


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

All sorts of wonderful stitch patterns are in this sweater! V Neck cardigans are my absolute favorite. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JanetLove2Knit (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you for posting the pattern.


----------



## CAS50 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is so pretty and has many details which will keep it from being boring. I love the color too!
I love the blush color too, and the dewberry is at LoveKnitting with knitparty code of 20%. Have fun deciding.


----------



## auntycarol (Mar 24, 2012)

Lovely pattern and one that will never be out of date.


----------



## Geesta (Apr 25, 2012)

Nora Gaughn is a marvelous designer,,,, I know your little will just love it Thanks so much for the link SMILE Helen


----------



## Jean K (Sep 9, 2011)

Hi Linda. Thanks from me, too, for the link to this pattern. I have it printed and am looking forward to knitting it. It really speaks to me. Looking forward to seeing your finished product and hearing what your daughter thinks of it.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Very pretty sweater


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Jean K said:


> Hi Linda. Thanks from me, too, for the link to this pattern. I have it printed and am looking forward to knitting it. It really speaks to me. Looking forward to seeing your finished product and hearing what your daughter thinks of it.


Katie is my niece, LOL. She is the light of my life, which is why I'm willing to knit this for her. The pattern spoke to me too! Great minds and all that.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

SusaBelle43 said:


> I am smiling at your "easy "pattern as I have never had the Courage to try a wearable. And all the comments are from ladies who are popping it on their to do lists. Plain to see that I've either got to get some guts LOL or just ignore this beautiful sweater pattern ....I am so chickennnnn.....


Don't be chicken! After all it's just sticks and string and if you mess up you can always start over. Just remember to run lifelines every few rows so that if you do have to frog, it won't be too much and picking up the stitches from a lifeline is a WHOLE LOT easier than ripping it back to the cast on row! Get after it and as they say in the South... "Git 'er done!!" :sm02:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Very pretty, thanks for the link.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Y'all are all welcome for the link! This sweater is too beautiful not to share the pattern!


----------



## swissingrid (Jun 29, 2016)

Beautiful sweater. I would knit it as well, but I'm afraid of set in sleeves.


----------

